# So does "display name" even work?



## Snootermelon (Mar 26, 2018)

you cant change your username yet, which SUCKS, but I thought "Display name" was kind of meant to be just that- the name that's displayed on your profile rather than your username. was I wRoNG


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2018)

Gee buddy I'd love to help but I'm to mesmerized by the dog wearing a watermelon helmet!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 26, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Gee buddy I'd love to help but I'm to mesmerized by the dog wearing a watermelon helmet!


I second this notion!


----------



## Uluri (Mar 26, 2018)

I would like to Answer your Question.

"Display Name" is your name displayed under your Username. It is "The Prefered name you would like to be called". Sadly, display name doesn't seem to be visible in the Beta Format. It is only Visible in "Classic" right now. 

Display name does not change your username.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 20, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I second this notion!


Here Here


----------

